# What are some Emo/moody Music You listen to that Inspires you to take Pictures..



## Hfry

dff


----------



## Skydrop

Artist*************Album*************************Songs
Deathcab for Cutie **Plans**************************Entire Album! (Soul Meets Body, I Will Follow You Into the Dark,  are some favs)
Coldplay**********Parachutes**********************Spies
**********************************************Yellow
**********************************************Trouble
****************x&y***************************Fix You
Radiohead********OK Computer*********************Lucky
***************Pablo Honey**********************Creep
****************************************Thinking About You
***************The Bends***********************High and Dry
Chemical Romance*Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge

That's some anyhow.


----------



## GoM

Dead Kennedys - Kill The Poor


----------



## V.Alonso

Skydrop said:
			
		

> Artist*************Album*************************Songs
> Deathcab for Cutie **Plans**************************Entire Album! (Soul Meets Body, I Will Follow You Into the Dark, are some favs)



definately a great choice i will follow you into the dark is my fav. song...

my pics 

artist: death cab for cutie- album: transatlanticism, something about ariplanes, & plans -song: all (espically title and registration on trans cd)

artist: dashboard confessional -album:a mark,a mission,a brand,a scar -song: as  lovers go 

artist: the postal service -album: give up -song:the district sleeps alone(relly the whole cd...but thats my fav) 

those are my main 'emo' bands i listen to, there are certain songs that i like from the used, but they dont get me inspiried...so these are my inspiring songs....


----------



## TBaraki

Radiohead:

Life in a Glasshouse
No Surprises
You

Air:

Le Voyage de Penelope
Remember

Aphex Twin:

Milkman
4
Logon Rock Witch

At The Drive-In...   entire catalogue, but especially:

Napoleon Solo
Catacaomb
Arcarsenal
Metronome Arthritis
Paid Vacation Time
For Now... We Toast

The Band:

When I Paint My Masterpiece

The Beatles:

She Loves You
Gettign Better
Lovely Rita

Most Serene Republic:

Where cedar nouns and adverbs walk
The protagonist suddenly realized what he must do in the middle of downtown traffic

Broken Social Scene:

7/4 Shoreline
Baroque Social

UNKLE:

Rabbit In Your Headlights

Weezer:

Only in Dreams

The Weakerthans:

Plea From A Cat Named Virtue
Watermark
My Favourite Chords
The Reasons
Uncorrected Proofs


----------



## Hfry

Ride on people. BUMP.  Keep them coming.  

Counterfit: Better Late than Never


----------



## GoM

NOFX - Linoleum


----------



## Fate

For some reasona a lot of the Linkin Park tracks inspire me to take photos...... that and Radiohead help


----------



## GoM

Suicidal Tendancies - Hippie Killer


----------



## midget patrol

GoM said:
			
		

> Dead Kennedys - Kill The Poor


Yesssss.... I might get to see them live this fall.

Um. none of this is emo at all. It's all upbeat and fast. Mostly ska and punk. Pretty much everything from these artists:
Dead Kennedys, Catch22, The Clash, Desmond Dekker, The Skatalites, The Specials, The Toasters, The Low Life, The No Service Project, Operation Ivy, Radiohead, The Planet Smashers, RX Bandits, and The Slackers.

I dunno. Pretty much all music inspires creative expression.


----------



## chris82

well anything from matt costa,ben harper,jack johnson,richard ashcroft,radiohead,johnny cash,embrace...the list goes on and on and on and...


----------



## lostprophet

any rap music makes me want to go out and take photos or just go out and get away from the radio


----------



## GoM

midget patrol said:
			
		

> Yesssss.... I might get to see them live this fall.
> 
> Um. none of this is emo at all. It's all upbeat and fast. Mostly ska and punk. Pretty much everything from these artists:
> Dead Kennedys, Catch22, The Clash, Desmond Dekker, The Skatalites, The Specials, The Toasters, The Low Life, The No Service Project, Operation Ivy, Radiohead, The Planet Smashers, RX Bandits, and The Slackers.
> 
> I dunno. Pretty much all music inspires creative expression.



I'm the exact same way, with alot of the same bands. Don't know Low Life, No Service Project or the Slackers, not a fan of Radiohead or Dekker, but the rest are class

I was shooting tonight as I had Against Me playing in my iPod. Don't know why, but it was absolute ace...music depends on the mood, mood depends on the lighting


----------



## chris82

Also Third eye blind,cant leave them out.


----------



## Alex_B

i always shoot without any music in my ears ... except the noise of the shutter 

If I listen to music I either like it, and then I want to LISTEN, and not to take any pictures  Or I don'T like it, and then, just like lostprophet, I will flee from the acoustic pollution


----------



## Hfry

Alex_B said:
			
		

> i always shoot without any music in my ears ... except the noise of the shutter
> 
> If I listen to music I either like it, and then I want to LISTEN, and not to take any pictures  Or I don'T like it, and then, just like lostprophet, I will flee from the acoustic pollution





Lame Yet Respectiable.... There has to be some sort of SOUND Not NOISE  PRef. Music that gets you in a mood to take pictures.... You may not shoot with ear buds in or Listening to music but Just to Get you in the Mood. Almost like Jock Jams Except for Pumping  you up for Photography.  But Then again I hate all Jock Jams and I  dont always need music to Get me in a mood to take Pictures.  OK Im gonna Shut Up.  Keep em comming People.  BUMP


----------



## Alex_B

Well, everybody needs a different kind of inspiration ... I get my inspiration for photography mainly from the things I see ... or from those wierd things already in my brain 




			
				Hfry said:
			
		

> Lame Yet Respectiable.... There has to be some sort of SOUND Not NOISE  PRef. Music that gets you in a mood to take pictures.... You may not shoot with ear buds in or Listening to music but Just to Get you in the Mood. Almost like Jock Jams Except for Pumping  you up for Photography.  But Then again I hate all Jock Jams and I  dont always need music to Get me in a mood to take Pictures.  OK Im gonna Shut Up.  Keep em comming People.  BUMP


----------



## midget patrol

Alex_B said:
			
		

> Well, everybody needs a different kind of inspiration ... I get my inspiration for photography mainly from the things I see ... or from those wierd things already in my brain


Yep. That's where my inspiration comes from. the wierd things already in your brain.


----------



## darin3200

Music doesn't inspire me to take pictures. Sometimes before or while I'm taking pictures I listen to certain music to get the right mood depending on what I shooting


----------



## Alex_B

midget patrol said:
			
		

> Yep. That's where my inspiration comes from. the wierd things already in your brain.



Damn it! if YOUR inspiration comes from the things in MY brain, then the images you produce must be very very disturbing  ... also, you seem to know too much about my brain. I am scared!


----------



## chevor161

Fort minor - where'd you go


----------



## mortallis288

five for fighting, fort minor, the used,


----------



## Hfry

BUMP j/k


----------



## blackdoglab

Danielson Famile- Did I step on your Trumpet, Worried shoes
The Space Lady- Major Tom, Ghost Riders in the Sky
Oingo Boingo- Only a Lad, Nasty Habits, Dead Man's Party, No Spill Blood, Ain't this the Life, Grey Matter
The Aquabats- Super Rad, Fashion Zombies
The Shaggs- Philosophy of the World, My Pal Foot Foot, Who are Parents


----------



## Ranger

V.Alonso said:


> artist: the postal service -album: give up -song:the district sleeps alone(relly the whole cd...but thats my fav)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately The Postal Service!
> 
> 
> Also 311, OAR, Red Hot CHili Peppers, Slightly Stoopid . . . even though they are nowhere near Emo.
Click to expand...


----------



## newrmdmike

nine inch nails is well known for artists listening to it for creative inspiration


----------

